# [BOGOFILTER]le faire fonctionner avec claws-mail (résolu)

## Mickael

Bonjours,

j'ai un petit problème avec le couple bogofilter et claws-mail. L'icone pourriel reste désespérément grisé ainsi que les Marquer comme spam et Marquer comme légitime dans le menu. Je fais comment pour activer bogofilter s'vous plaît, je précise que la variable USE bogofilter est activée pour claws-mail.

Merci.

EDIT : Pour info je viens de lancer à la va comme j'te pousses bogofilter : *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  $ bogofilter
> 
> Can't open file 'wordlist.db' in directory '/home/mickael/.bogofilter'.
> ...

 

EDIT 2 : Je suis vraiment qu'un gros benêt, il suffisait de faire Configuration --> Modules --> charger (bogofilter apparaît alors) bogofilter .... puis ---> []

----------

## DuF

 :Very Happy: 

N'empêche il est vachement bien ce bogofilter et que dire de Claws-Mail !!!

----------

## Mickael

 *DuF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> N'empêche il est vachement bien ce bogofilter et que dire de Claws-Mail !!!

 

Pour Claws-mail je n'ai que des louanges !! et bogofilter, et bien j'attends des spams pour qu'il apprenne, ça va pas être long...

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

+1 

claws mail est très bien. Par contre pour ceux qui veulent garder leurs mails de thunderbird  => http://www.claws-mail.org/tools.php et télécharger tbird2claws.py

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Claws-mail est génial mais il se prend parfois pour Jésus et se met a multiplier les mails (à chaque fois je retrouve les mêmes mails dans ma boite de réception alors je je les ai supprimes et qu'ils ont disparus depuis longtemps du serveur pop)

----------

## Oni92

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> +1 
> 
> claws mail est très bien. Par contre pour ceux qui veulent garder leurs mails de thunderbird  => http://www.claws-mail.org/tools.php et télécharger tbird2claws.py

 

Ou de lancer : /usr/lib/claws-mail/tools/tbird2claws.py   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

J'avais même pas vu ce répertoire /usr/lib/claws-mail/tools

----------

## Ezka

Ca doit être un troll poilu comme question mais ... :

- J'ai essayer Sylpheed ... c'est bien ça marche.

- J'essaye Claws-mail ... c'est bien ça marche.

Tiens c'est quand même marrant quand je les regarde j'ai du mal a voir la différnece entre les deux   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

Alors ma question : C'est lequel k'il est mieux ? (enfin il y a une différence fondamentale entre les 2 ?)   :Arrow: 

----------

## kwenspc

bah c'est pas les mêmes? claws-mail il me semblait que c'était sylpheed qui avait changé de nom...

----------

## Ezka

En cherchant sur le site de claws :

 *Quote:*   

>  What are the differences between Claws Mail and Sylpheed?
> 
> Claws Mail (formerly Sylpheed-Claws) started as the bleeding-edge version of Sylpheed, in order to act as a testbed for new features for Sylpheed. The idea was to regularly resync with Hiroyuki's main branch, and vice-versa. Claws Mail then evolved into the stable extended version of Sylpheed, and is now an entity in its own right, mainly due to different goals and the fact that syncing both codebases doesn't happen anymore.
> 
> Claws Mail has many extra features compared to Sylpheed and is more powerful, yet is just as fast, lightweight and stable. 

 

Donc en gros historiquement c'est les même, mais claws se voulait comme la branche de test en quelque sorte et à fini par devenir une version stable à part entière.

Vala, au cas où ça en interesse d'autres personnes que moi   :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

La différence entre les 2 se fait principalement sur les outils supplémentaires que propose Claws-Mail. Notamment, le fait que Claws fut le premier à proposer du GTK2, etc...

Mais les 2 sont très bons.

----------

## Mickael

Et bogofilter, quelle efficacité !!  :Smile: 

----------

